# daughters first boat fishing trip



## lovedr79 (May 27, 2014)

well she did great! she caught a couple of bream and didn't want to leave! even rescued a slider turtle that was stuck on a log! she had a blast!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 27, 2014)

Awesome :beer:


----------

